
AsteroidOS – an open source OS for smart watches - Abishek_Muthian
https://asteroidos.org/
======
Abishek_Muthian
I'm using AsteroidOS on my LG G Watch and I'm very impressed. The smoothness &
clean UI, is one of the main reason for me to continue using it in-spite of
lack of crucial daily-use wearOS apps like Authenticator.

IMO, since smart watches are mostly about notifications & heart rate monitors;
alternative OS for smart watches like these doesn't necessarily compromise
much. My watch doesn't have a HR monitor, more over wrist based HR monitors
cause me pain[1]; so I can't say about it in Asteroid OS.

Architecture is well thought out with OpenEmbedded, libhybris, Wayland & Qt
QML interface doesn't feel like some hobby project. I just wish there was more
community love.

[1]: [https://abishekmuthian.com/my-experience-with-fitbit-
charge-...](https://abishekmuthian.com/my-experience-with-fitbit-charge-hr-
numbness-tingling-and-pain-fec85d41d165/)

